# If I knew this would happen.....



## ClassicFAIL

My family and friends all thought it was an amazing idea to get an ESA. They were so happy to see my finally want to take a step to getting better. I had thought about it for months and months talking to my therapist and my psychiatrist going over all the possible animals, talked to my mother about it. She kept over and over saying how she didn't want another dog and she absolutely hates cats. She said get a mouse, she liked the mice. But, after talking to my mental health professionals we determined that something that will only live a maximum of 2 years regardless of how well you take care of it, would not be the best choice. So, I proposed a rat. Trainable, reliable, you can actually bond with them. He honestly was the best thing to happen to me in a while. When I am upset, he knows, he is so silly he tried to make me laugh by wrestling with my hand and when that doesn't work he lays in my lap and grooms my hands. If I cut myself he sniffs the spot through my pants and tries to groom it. He tries so hard to make me happy. All my family and my fiancé and see that. But, he's a rat. My mom doesn't want to be seen in public with him. Because he's a rat, my friends say I don't need him out in public even though he eliminates me anxiety. They refuse to see he helps me, they refuse to believe he serves more purpose then a pet, regardless of his certification (its official now). Everywhere I have taken him he has had no problems with the management or employees but my friends and family refuse to believe he helps me outside the house because I'm "with my friends/family" I shouldn't need him. because "we are here for you".... He doesn't yell at me when I go into a panic attack or shut down completely. He doesn't tell me they they cant deal with me or slap me when they find out I cut. They think that I choose the rat over my friends because i want to have him on my shoulder while hanging out with them. Because "when with friends, you don't need an animal, you are there to spend time with us not an animal".... GODS. If I knew this would happen... maybe I wouldn't have gotten a rat. I wouldn't have gotten an animal. I would have just shut myself inside everyday. I'd go back to not being able to leave my room. I drop out of school because by the middle of my first semester I could only leave my room for classes. I sat in very back and got there .5-1 hour early for class so that i was the first one there to sit in the back of the class so no one would notice me. With chase i ACTUALLY ORDERED FOOD AT A RESTAURANT (take out) thats huge for me! But they refuse to see, they don't want to.... IF i knew this would happen.... I wouldn't have gotten an animal.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

You found a way to help alleviate your symptoms and do what you need to do to live a normal life. Sure, there are things you could have done differently to make the situation better for Chase, but he's still helping you.

If anyone has a problem with that, then they need to get out of your life. Remove these "friends" from your life. They are bringing you down and adding to your anxiety. Imagine what you could be capable of if you didn't have to spend your valuable energy wasted on these "people".


----------



## thenightgoddess

I would just refuse to go out with them or spend time with them unless they let you have him. If they actually care/love you they will realize after a while that if they want you then they have to be ok with him. It may take a few weeks but they will hopefully come around if not then I would just not see them anymore.


----------



## ClassicFAIL

Thats the problem. My only two friends think this. My fiane is so two faced he doesn't stick up for me when my friends belittle him or say I don't need him. but doesn't care if he's out in public when its just the two of us. But, once one person says no he flips and goes against all he says...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

ClassicFAIL said:


> Thats the problem. My only two friends think this. My fiane is so two faced he doesn't stick up for me when my friends belittle him or say I don't need him. but doesn't care if he's out in public when its just the two of us. But, once one person says no he flips and goes against all he says...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


These aren't your friends, and I assume you mean fiancé.

Getting rid of them will make you a better person, which attracts better people in your life. And why would you want to pledge the rest of your life to someone that is two-faced and doesn't stick up for you?

You have to put your foot down, or you will just keep spinning your wheels in life. You are the only one that can change this.


----------



## PaigeRose

Hey, I'd gladly hang out with you and your rattie. None of my girls are trained to go outside and I take my dog with me wherever I can when I have him. Some people arent worth the time. If they dont like Chase, tough cookies, hes your responsibility, under your care, and you love him, so it doesnt matter what they think.


----------



## ksaxton

If they were really your friends they would see what an impact Chase is making in your life and they would gladly allow you to bring him along if that's what was helping you. Real friends have your best interests at heart and would only want you to keep getting better. I wish I had rat owner friends. My friends think my rats are cute and stuff, but they can't understand that they're more than just pets to me. Keep doing what you need to do to get better, and I'm glad you have Chase to help you, he sounds really sweet  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bloomington bob

I agree that you are lucky to have Chase - it sure seems that he is a vast help to you - it may be difficult for some of your friends to understand how important he is to you, but you need to let them go or reduce your time around them if they make it difficult for you to be around Chase as much and in the way you want to


----------



## MaryLiz

If Chase makes you happy then stick by him. People are important, but there are also poisonous people. Chase is a healthy thing in your life... poisonous people are not. I know this site is about relationships with rats, not people, and I am no professional by any means, but I have been in an emotionally abusive relationship and I can tell you that if you did mean fiance, you do not need a future husband who will not support the good things in your life. Have you tried explaining to your friends that they are putting down what really makes you happy and healthier, and that if they really had your best interest at heart they would understand? And it's ok to explain to them that they are important to you BUT that animals can just be soothing in ways that people can't sometimes (I know that there are many other people would agree.) I also agree with cagedbirdsinging that if they actually give you a hard time over this, then they are not your friends, and that better people will be attracted to you. Especially if they're yelling at you when you have panic attacks and telling you that they can't deal with you... that isn't something a good friend does.

All of my friends accept it if we want to take a walk or something and I bring my rats with us, or if I visit them and bring the rats along too, two of my friends also own rats. It isn't impossible to find people who would think Chase is just as wonderful as you do. If your mom has had a lifelong fear of rodents, she may not be able to overcome that, but since he is officially an accepted ESA animal, there's no reason not to be seen with him in public.

I don't mean to be rambling if I am... I just wanted to say that Chase is clearly something positive in your life, and you should never have to be sorry for bringing something positive into your life, or wish that you hadn't done it. And I know that it probably isn't much comfort right now, but at least know that there people out there who agree with you that Chase is a fine animal and a great companion


----------



## ClassicFAIL

Well I took Chase out today after dealing with my friends despite my friends complaints, they seemed a little annoyed when some one at the store said something and made the employee call the manager. Basically this older white lately said they they exterminate animal like chase and that its in violation of the food and drug administration. I told her and showed the manager his certification and he let me proceed into the food store all the while she hounded me and was calling chase a vermin and such. Earlier today i had him out to petsmart and walmart. At walmart they asked if he was service animal and asked no further questions. Same as my food super store experience. Actually the managers was super cool about it and told they lady he was a service animal and there was nothing they could do. My friends felt very awkward about the encounter and wanted absolutely no part and walked away, but after saw there was no problem were "alright". But they said it was awkward and did not like the idea. I know my rights and know that as an esa it is up to the establishment wither or not they allow Chase. Most management is ok with it and I am perfectly alright with waiting in they car or out side the store. But chase helps and they still feel uncomfortable with it... and it sucks. Parton if i made any spelling mistakes, I am slightly drunk. Another wat of coping...stupid i know, obviously chase doesnt like it.


----------



## Charlottesmom

I love how chase is able to help you with your troubles, but I can also see how other "non rat people" could potentially view him. I would be happy to sit and talk with you because I get just how important animals can be in improving social/anxiety issues. I think the issue with Chase is that he IS a rat, I feel that some people will just hever get over the "icky" feelings that rats can conjure up in a big portion of the population. Not to imply anything at all for choosing a rat as I adore the heck out of them but in your situation (because you do need to take your pet out in public) maybe a ferret would have been a good choice too, they are just as cuddily and playful as rats but also more "socially acceptable" and you would have people asking about him/her constantly instead of getting scowls from the ratty uninformed. I hope this is not taken that you made a bad choice for a companion animal as I feel you made a great choice (because I love ratties!). I can just see how a rat may turn some folks off....that is not your problem though it is theirs. I pray you continue to improve!


----------



## ClassicFAIL

Charlottesmom said:


> I love how chase is able to help you with your troubles, but I can also see how other "non rat people" could potentially view him. I would be happy to sit and talk with you because I get just how important animals can be in improving social/anxiety issues. I think the issue with Chase is that he IS a rat, I feel that some people will just hever get over the "icky" feelings that rats can conjure up in a big portion of the population. Not to imply anything at all for choosing a rat as I adore the heck out of them but in your situation (because you do need to take your pet out in public) maybe a ferret would have been a good choice too, they are just as cuddily and playful as rats but also more "socially acceptable" and you would have people asking about him/her constantly instead of getting scowls from the ratty uninformed. I hope this is not taken that you made a bad choice for a companion animal as I feel you made a great choice (because I love ratties!). I can just see how a rat may turn some folks off....that is not your problem though it is theirs. I pray you continue to improve!


Mom said "ferrets bite, my lawyer's kids had ferrets for years and one specifically for a good 3-4 years and the thing bit her daughter out of the blue in between the thumb and index and she got an infection and had to get surgery. So no ferrets ever, they stink, they bite, i hate them" i tried everything.... It took me a year to even consider letting me get an esa and even longer for us to settle on an animal....


----------



## Charlottesmom

Yikes....So I take it your mom is anti ferret huh? I had two ferrets years back and they were awesome pets, never bit at all, yes they did have a scent to them though. I'm glad she finally let you get a pet for your well being, animals can be fantastic healers. I wish you the best in your healing journey. (((Hug!!)))


----------



## Marie5656

I hope all goes well for you and Chase. Sometimes it CAN be hard to distance yourself from toxic people. I have only had my girls for less than a week and I can already feel how they calm me. 
Question, when you are out with him do you put him in a carrier or carry him in your pocket? Just wondering. A bit off topic, but not long ago I read an article about an older woman with anxiety and panic attacks had to fight with her apartment complex to keep her cat, who was certified as a service animal. I think they ended up going to court, but she did win.


----------



## ClassicFAIL

Marie5656 said:


> I hope all goes well for you and Chase. Sometimes it CAN be hard to distance yourself from toxic people. I have only had my girls for less than a week and I can already feel how they calm me.
> Question, when you are out with him do you put him in a carrier or carry him in your pocket? Just wondering. A bit off topic, but not long ago I read an article about an older woman with anxiety and panic attacks had to fight with her apartment complex to keep her cat, who was certified as a service animal. I think they ended up going to court, but she did win.


You do usually win because it stats in the fair housing act that service animals must be allowed to stay. He stay on my shoulder under my hair no one notices him most of the time.


----------



## ClassicFAIL

Sorry for the double post but here is an update as of yesterday: It is now more so my mother who doesnt want "the stress of being seen with a rat" she said she knows that I know my rights but she doesnt want to be seen with the rat. After taking him to the store with my friends and they saw how management handle the situation, the seems a bit less against it but the fact there was a "confrontation" made them feel uncomfortable, but with time i feel that they may come around... It's just so frustrating and it makes me so sad because i thought I was going something good for myself... and a lot of people see it as an excuse, My mom literally just called me an emotional cripple and claims the psychologist/therapist and psychiatrist made me worse. 

-.- I just cant win can I hahaha


----------



## thenightgoddess

The ferrets bite thing bothers me. I own a ferret who I took from someone that didn't want him anymore and he has never done anything more then play nibble. Ive been bitten by rats much more then ferrets. I can even force his mouth open and put food in it(one of the ways to get them to try new proteins) and he has never tried to bite me. He is a sweetie. I don't think a ferret would make a good animals to take out a lot though since when they are awake they are very active and wouldn't want to stay in one place and they need to sleep for most of the day also hot weather isn't good for them they shouldn't get above 80 degrees F.


----------



## Charlottesmom

The only time I have ever been bitten by a ferret (after handling at least a few hundred of them when I had my job at the Pet Shop) was when I put some Linatone (I believe was what it was called) on my finger for a baby ferret and he chomped the heck out of my finger blood and all! Usually ferrets just play nip and they are very easily cured of that. I think if you take Chase into a store some owners seriously might think you are just trying to get away with walking around with your pet, as there was a story on the news awhile back about people getting their regular pets certified as service animals with fake certification simply so they could take them shopping with them. Could you maybe put him in a special over the shoulder carrier or something that looks like a purse that you could reach into to pet him and have him close but not enought to annoy your mom or shop keepers...like a bonding pouch for sugar gliders? I know this is about you getting better but is the confrontation and stress it is sure to generate worth it? My mom would stress the **** out of me if she told me some of the things your mom tells you (though I have been married 27 years so mom can't tell me anything at this point). How old are you if you don't mind me asking, I hope you are close to college age and can get some breathing room from some of the negative people in your life soon!


----------



## ClassicFAIL

I'm graduating college in a year hahahha. I have an official National Service Animal badge that i will be keeping in my wallet as soon as I get it from the registry. On the ID it has his name his registration ID and the official logo and call number if they have an questions. I want to move out in a year but right now that doesnt seem plausable since my mother still has control over my bank account and can empty it at any moment. I'm working on changing banks it just soo messed up at home and my friends lack of support it just alot to handle and it all just hurts.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

Just as a note, since it has come up, Emotional Support Animals have no legal rights. They are not protected under the Americans with Disabilities act. All of the legal protections for service animals only apply to service dogs, and in rare cases, miniature horses.

The acceptance of them depends entirely on the individual (manager, law official, etc.) and the law has nothing if they reject the animal and its handler from their various establishments.

An ESA certificate is just a formality that will occasionally scare a manager into thinking that your ESA has legal rights, and therefore lets you stay.


----------



## ClassicFAIL

cagedbirdsinging said:


> Just as a note, since it has come up, Emotional Support Animals have no legal rights. They are not protected under the Americans with Disabilities act. All of the legal protections for service animals only apply to service dogs, and in rare cases, miniature horses.
> 
> The acceptance of them depends entirely on the individual (manager, law official, etc.) and the law has nothing if they reject the animal and its handler from their various establishments.
> 
> An ESA certificate is just a formality that will occasionally scare a manager into thinking that your ESA has legal rights, and therefore lets you stay.


As stated in before I have called all surrounding stores in my area and spoke to management directly. I said I have a certified ESA, explained to them what he does for me and asked if he is allowed in. I told them that it is up to the management in that decision. If they say no I am perfectly OK with sitting in the car or outside the store. The problem is not with stores, it is with my friends and family. Management and employes have thus far been perfectly ok with him being there. That is not the issue. It is with my friends and family. I do not "scare them" with the certification since i fully explain that he is there to help anxiety and make it clear that it their decision and they can say no.


----------



## Jessiferatu

I know you are ranting/getting this off your chest, so feel free to tell me to shut up.  But I'm going to tell you straight up - you need better friends, your fiance needs to learn to support you in every way or he's not worthy of your love, and your mom is being unnecessarily cruel and possibly toxic.

It's not about your rat, it's about _you_​. This is not the way people who love and care about you should treat you. What you allow is what will continue. I say this with kindness, sincerely. I am not trying to be rude, promise.


----------



## mimsy

Sad that your friends would walk away and want to hide from such a thing. I can at least understand some women with a rodent phobia, but your friends were being odd. 

As far as ferrets biting-I adopted on average 100 ferrets to homes a year when running a ferret rescue. All animals with teeth can bite. However, being a rescue I have dealt with the most extreme cases of biters and can't imagine anyone needing surgery over a ferret bite, unless they left a very bad biter with an infant who would have no means of defending itself or getting away, which tells me a lot about the owners if that is the case. I worked with several other ferret rescues in the pacific northwest and was the shelter who took most of the behavior issues, health concerns and old ferrets. Most ferrets do not bite. If a non biter starts biting out of the blue there is a reason for it. Illness, injury-something happened. Anyways just my two cents there.  Serious bites from pets are most common from dogs. Mostly because dogs are bigger and can do more damage.

I do agree with those who worry about your friends. I could understand even if one had a phobia of rats. What I don't understand is that they would get embarrassed enough to leave you because the store asked questions about your pet, that is just silly behavior. On the other side, I'm not certain of your age. (I'm terrible at guessing from a picture) But I'm going to guess you are still a teenager and so our your friends, perhaps some growing up from them is all that is wrong. Regardless, I hope it all goes well for your.


----------



## ClassicFAIL

mimsy said:


> Sad that your friends would walk away and want to hide from such a thing. I can at least understand some women with a rodent phobia, but your friends were being odd.
> 
> As far as ferrets biting-I adopted on average 100 ferrets to homes a year when running a ferret rescue. All animals with teeth can bite. However, being a rescue I have dealt with the most extreme cases of biters and can't imagine anyone needing surgery over a ferret bite, unless they left a very bad biter with an infant who would have no means of defending itself or getting away, which tells me a lot about the owners if that is the case. I worked with several other ferret rescues in the pacific northwest and was the shelter who took most of the behavior issues, health concerns and old ferrets. Most ferrets do not bite. If a non biter starts biting out of the blue there is a reason for it. Illness, injury-something happened. Anyways just my two cents there.  Serious bites from pets are most common from dogs. Mostly because dogs are bigger and can do more damage.
> 
> I do agree with those who worry about your friends. I could understand even if one had a phobia of rats. What I don't understand is that they would get embarrassed enough to leave you because the store asked questions about your pet, that is just silly behavior. On the other side, I'm not certain of your age. (I'm terrible at guessing from a picture) But I'm going to guess you are still a teenager and so our your friends, perhaps some growing up from them is all that is wrong. Regardless, I hope it all goes well for your.


The ferret bit the ligament in between the thumb and index finger and it got infected and required surgery. Needless to say the person handling it was 16ish had the ferret for years and had had ferrets all their life.

Im 21. My friends ages are 21, 22 and 24. I can understand them not wanting me to be taking him into like a restaurant or on date night. But going to the mall or running around walmart or something like that with no set agenda is what annoys me.


----------



## bloomington bob

It's true, as cagedbirdsinging says, that rodents are not considered service animals under the ADA. There are other legal avenues to pursue, at least in certain places. Check out this article on a suit brought by a student re keeping a guinea pig in her campus apartment for emotional support.

http://www.mlive.com/news/grand-rapids/index.ssf/2013/03/gvsu_reaches_40000_settlement.html


----------



## ClassicFAIL

ClassicFAIL said:


> As stated in before I have called all surrounding stores in my area and spoke to management directly. I said I have a certified ESA, explained to them what he does for me and asked if he is allowed in. I told them that it is up to the management in that decision. If they say no I am perfectly OK with sitting in the car or outside the store. The problem is not with stores, it is with my friends and family. Management and employes have thus far been perfectly ok with him being there. That is not the issue. It is with my friends and family. I do not "scare them" with the certification since i fully explain that he is there to help anxiety and make it clear that it their decision and they can say no.


That is not the problem....


----------



## MaryLiz

Also if you're 21 your mother doesn't have any right to your bank account and you should try to get that changed... just my oppinion. If you have an account in both your names I know this would be hard, but if the situation really is that bad you really do need to look into getting that changed.


----------



## nanashi7

You need to slowly start withdrawing the cash from your bank account from ATMs in amounts of $40-60 until it is empty. Do it any time you are out at a store so you have an excuse. Then start depositing that into a different account, same-day. It's spooky that level of control.


----------



## bloomington bob

Yep someone at the bank can explain the mechanics of getting an account in your own name, so talk to someone there you can trust ASAP. You won't be able to close the other account without your mom agreeing to it.


----------



## FoxyRed

i know im a little late but heres my opinion 
i dont think you should feel sorry about getting a friend that will help you through the tough times, you should feel sorry for the "friends and family" that cant see its helping you. I agree with everyone else that you should try to get your own bank account, so your mom wont steal all your money. 
As for your friends i think you should try looking into finding other ones. In my opinion a true friend would at least stand by your side (if i was one of your friends i probably would have said something to the lady, not something rude but that its none of her business or something like that), and if you dont wanna do that maybe try to show them how awesome Chase is.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

It's slightly disheartening that you are being provided with so many great steps to take to better your life situation and do not wish to take any of them. There is a difference between ranting and wallowing.


----------



## ClassicFAIL

cagedbirdsinging said:


> It's slightly disheartening that you are being provided with so many great steps to take to better your life situation and do not wish to take any of them. There is a difference between ranting and wallowing.


Its not like it hasnt been tried. Until I move out, I'm so far stuck in a hole its feel impossible to breath. Trying to talk to anyone in my family is like trying to teach a fish to sing. I dont quite want to ditch my friends but I have sorta distanced myself from them and limited my interactions with them to hanging out where i feel most comfortable without chase (like one of their houses) but they get rather bored of that.) I take chase out with me where ever i go, (calling head first) and the rections have been really positive and have helped me get a bit more out there and talking to people. Today i spent 30 minutes helping some random lady decide to get a harness or a gentle leader for their dog with a jumping/pulling problem. Something i would normally never do, but they aproched me since I had a "well trained animal with me" even though I didnt work there. 

Its frustrating, but I'm trying. I know my mother will never accompany me anywhere with the rat, but again she is terrified of them and she is a bag of monkey butts. (is that conservative enough?)

Tomorrow I'm meeting PaigeRose at the Petco by the mall... I'd never been able to do that if it wasnt for Chase because we now have common ground and we have been talking so she doesnt feel like a stranger.

I just am annoyed that people i thought to be my best friends would turn on me like that just because it "wasnt normal" 

The problem with my bank account is that she knows my information.... but the problem with my mother is that if I make any sort of action "against her" or something she doesnt aprove of she said she'd feed chase to the first snake she sees She will kick me out of the house I have to pay back 23,000 dollars to her for school, and thn pay the rest myself. I lost my car since she leased it in her name cause it would be cheaper.... and I only have 200 in my bank accound and no friends to really rely on since they all live and home and i've been through this before...

Its just bad, but its slowly looking up since Chase. I just complain alot since i cant really get it out any other way. Except taking it out physically on myself and Chase does not approve hahaha i swear this rat throws temper tantrums.


----------



## Charlottesmom

cagedbirdsinging said:


> It's slightly disheartening that you are being provided with so many great steps to take to better your life situation and do not wish to take any of them. There is a difference between ranting and wallowing.


It's extreamly easy to tell her to just 'go out and change your life', get new friends, move out of the house, ignore mom...but in reality it is very very hard to change your life when you throw in anxiety issues and a very difficult parent. She is taking steps but it will take time. I have no doubt she will get out from under her mom and continue healing (being out from under mom will probably help tremendously) but it will (should) be a slow, steady transition. I'm rooting for her! :0)


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

Charlottesmom said:


> It's extreamly easy to tell her to just 'go out and change your life', get new friends, move out of the house, ignore mom...but in reality it is very very hard to change your life when you throw in anxiety issues and a very difficult parent. She is taking steps but it will take time. I have no doubt she will get out from under her mom and continue healing (being out from under mom will probably help tremendously) but it will (should) be a slow, steady transition. I'm rooting for her! :0)


There are many people in this forum (and this thread) that have been in the same position. Friends, parents, mental illness and all. Those individuals know how difficult it can be, but also know how much better your life will be after you make those decisions.

It's a personal decision, though. Only you can make your life better.


----------



## ClassicFAIL

cagedbirdsinging said:


> There are many people in this forum (and this thread) that have been in the same position. Friends, parents, mental illness and all. Those individuals know how difficult it can be, but also know how much better your life will be after you make those decisions.
> 
> It's a personal decision, though. Only you can make your life better.


I do thank all of you for the help and just letting me vent. Since chase fell into my life it has allowed me to meet all of you, i'm very very grateful for all of the support you have shown me in my work and in helping me with my problems either rat related or personal. I honestly thank everyone so much. I know I have a place where people will support me and help me grow as an individual and will also put up with my moods. Thank you. <3

I will be staring to look for an apartment within the next year but i have to see how school and finding an internship works out first. I finally know what I want in life and that is a huge change from what it was about 2 months ago.


----------



## PaigeRose

ClassicFAIL said:


> I do thank all of you for the help and just letting me vent. Since chase fell into my life it has allowed me to meet all of you, i'm very very grateful for all of the support you have shown me in my work and in helping me with my problems either rat related or personal. I honestly thank everyone so much. I know I have a place where people will support me and help me grow as an individual and will also put up with my moods. Thank you. <3
> 
> I will be staring to look for an apartment within the next year but i have to see how school and finding an internship works out first. I finally know what I want in life and that is a huge change from what it was about 2 months ago.


I was in your place about 2 years ago. It took me a while, but taking little steps at a time helped greatly.  Youre working towards something and there is an end in site which is very important!

And also, I'm really looking forward to meeting you and Chase later today!!


----------



## scurvey27

I agree with a lot of the advice that's been given in this thread, but also wanted to mention that a lot of people avoid taking their pet rats into pet stores (especially Petco and PetSmart), to avoid picking up mites/respiratory infections/viruses. They really don't take great care of the animals there, and it would be a shame for Chase to get sick from the exposure.Just my two cents =)


----------



## ClassicFAIL

scurvey27 said:


> I agree with a lot of the advice that's been given in this thread, but also wanted to mention that a lot of people avoid taking their pet rats into pet stores (especially Petco and PetSmart), to avoid picking up mites/respiratory infections/viruses. They really don't take great care of the animals there, and it would be a shame for Chase to get sick from the exposure.Just my two cents =)


I work at petsmart and my fiance/boyfriend works at petco. My store and his (the only ones we go to) take very very good care of their animals. I work in small pets department as does he. I know that chase will be fine. :3 but thank you for your concern.


----------



## scurvey27

Oh good! You're lucky, clean stores are few and far between where I'm from. I can't tell you how many times I've walked past the rat and mouse cages at my local pet store and seen dead or dying animals piled on top of each other :/


----------



## ClassicFAIL

scurvey27 said:


> Oh good! You're lucky, clean stores are few and far between where I'm from. I can't tell you how many times I've walked past the rat and mouse cages at my local pet store and seen dead or dying animals piled on top of each other :/


Are you talking about Petsmarts and Petcos? That is against company policy and you should report that to HQ immediately! Even though Petco sells feeders, they try to discourage and switch the animal to frozen by raising the price of their "feeders" and are allowed to refuse to see anyone an animal for any reason.


----------



## Charlottesmom

We have, believe it or not, 3 Petsmarts and 3 Petcos within 1/2 hour of me, all of the Petsmarts are very clean and take care of their small animals admirably. The Petcos are a little dingier, dirtier, but do take care of the furry critters pretty well. I would not buy a rat from any of our Petcos but did buy both my rats (5 years ago) and my new mouse (male...Mocha) from my favorite Petsmart. Now, while I say all the stores do a good job with the small animals do not get me started on the care of their fish, espically Bettas!!!!!! UGH! is all I can say....in some of the stores it's a double UGH!! Pisses me off beyond belief. :0(


----------



## ClassicFAIL

Charlottesmom said:


> We have, believe it or not, 3 Petsmarts and 3 Petcos within 1/2 hour of me, all of the Petsmarts are very clean and take care of their small animals admirably. The Petcos are a little dingier, dirtier, but do take care of the furry critters pretty well. I would not buy a rat from any of our Petcos but did buy both my rats (5 years ago) and my new mouse (male...Mocha) from my favorite Petsmart. Now, while I say all the stores do a good job with the small animals do not get me started on the care of their fish, espically Bettas!!!!!! UGH! is all I can say....in some of the stores it's a double UGH!! Pisses me off beyond belief. :0(


Wow. Out betas are kept in the Tupperware things like you see every where else.... but out fish are taken very well care of :3 Thats my job lol. even though know absolutely nothing about fish.


----------

